# Alternatives to Nookazon



## DairyCupid (May 31, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm looking for alternatives to Nookazon, I've heard some bad things about the owners of the website and I'm sorta conflicted on whether I should keep using it. Thanks  ​


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 31, 2020)

Are you looking for a place to trade?

For my case, I personally use https://nook.exchange/ to keep track of my furnitures and wishlist.


----------



## DairyCupid (May 31, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> Are you looking for a place to trade?
> 
> For my case, I personally use https://nook.exchange/ to keep track of my furnitures and wishlist.


Yeah looking for a more direct place to trade and find specific items


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 31, 2020)

DairyCupid said:


> Yeah looking for a more direct place to trade and find specific items



Did you try posting a thread here? It's not as immediate as other options. I can only think of Discord but it doesn't have a feedback system.


----------



## DairyCupid (May 31, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> Did you try posting a thread here? It's not as immediate as other options. I can only think of Discord but it doesn't have a feedback system.


Yea probably just gonna stick to trading here for now, discord can feel sorta sketchy sometimes


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 31, 2020)

the bell tree forums themselves is a good place to do trades,i know people join groups on discord and do trades that way!


----------



## Sharksheep (May 31, 2020)

The bell tree also has a discord if you are not on it. 






						The Bell Tree Discord Chat Room: Beginner's Guide
					

Discord is a new and modern communication platform we're using for real-time chat in our community here at The Bell Tree. Participating in the chat room is a great way to meet friends on TBT, find people to play games with, or just generally get more involved in the community.  How do I join...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Romaki (May 31, 2020)

A lot of people posted nook.market as an alternative, but I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## mirukushake (May 31, 2020)

I use this forum and ACTrade on reddit since they both have good feedback/rating systems. Haven't had a bad experience, and I used both sites since New Leaf.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 31, 2020)

i personally only use the bell tree forums, as i've used it since new leaf and never had any trouble.


----------

